# Yay new puppy!!



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

VERY excited to say that our new puppy addition to the family will be a red girl!  We have all decided on the name Poppy & should be bringing her home towards the end of October, she's only 2 weeks old atm (although I wish it could be sooner). I really wanted a red one next so I was very happy to hear that the red pup of the litter was in fact a female not a male!


































Picture of liter & mum in here too 
http://s1179.photobucket.com/albums/x391/LauraG93/Poppy/?start=all


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What a beautiful colour Poppy is. How exciting! She was obviously meant to be.  Love mum's colouring too. Time to start counting the days. 

Karen xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahhh very sweet - looks a lot like my little Remy who will be coming home in about 3 weeks time


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks like we'll have two similar coloured dogs them  my Izzie is an apricot colour & the pup in your picture looks a similar one 
I'm sure it was meant to be an Anthony knew I really wanted a red one but his mum thought it was male until Anthony came to take pictures today he didn't know & told us straight away! Very excited, it must have been fate! 
Yeah counting down the 6 weeks  too long haha.
In fact I saw pictures of Remy & it made me want a red one eveb more! They are very similar


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Poppy is really gorgeous, you must be counting the time down with excitement! x


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

So cute and a wonderful colour! Oooh I rememeber the countdown, I hope the next six weeks go fast for you


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

omg adorable! You are so lucky  It must have been fate!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

She is adorable, I too am hankering after a red .....not for a while, and I'll probably change my mind.......


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Poppy is gorgeous, such a beautiful colour :congrats:

Biscuit was very dark red at first, but is now becoming more golden - looks like she's had her highlights done in a posh salon  Still got the dark red ears though! Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha  well my Izzie also started darker than she is not (golden) not she is very light a creamy apricot colour, I hope Poppy stays quite red as I love the colour 
I'm sure it's fate, very excited!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Poppy is gorgeous! How exciting for you!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Poppy is a sweetheart- roll on Oct!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Poppy is lovely ... 

I think apricot & reds are this months have to have colour  

Stunning colour in my opinion .. I do like dark apricots and reds ..... 

Cuddle Poppy .. she is very cute xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you very much 
JoJo what colour/***/breed will your new addition be? I saw that you were looking for another 
Yes roll on October!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Laura, she is beautiful. I have a big soft spot for Reds :hug: 

Clare
x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you clare  me too, I hope Obi is feeling bett & i'm glad to hear he's coming home tomorrow


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poppy looks fab and what a good name for a red cockapoo.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I know I only recently thought about it being a good name for a red cockapoo as we did initially want a red one, but looked like we'd have to get a black one as we didn't think red was available at the time, but it turned out to be  Can't wait for the end of October to get here


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

She's a beautiful little pup, her name suits her.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Do you have any more pictures of your gorgeous puppy, would love to see how she is coming along. Would you describe her as red or apricot?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Erm the newest pictures are in the 'my puppy place' under poppy three weeks  
Anthony describes her as red, so for now that's what I will call her unless she starts fading then I may go to dark apricot or something


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

AWWW gorgeous!
Congratulations.What a beauty!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

